# Spider ID



## Stu II (May 22, 2008)

Anyone want to have a go at identifying this for me? I know what I bought her as (years ago as a sling) and I know what I think she is. I'd be really interested to get a few opinions.


----------



## DodgemGreaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Nhandu Collovillosus


----------



## Pogonaviti (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd second that, were you told it was a Brazilopelma colloratvillosum?


----------



## tarantulatez (Mar 3, 2011)

Nhandu chromatus


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd say Nhandu coloratovillosus 

That was my gut reaction from first glance, but better pictures (no offence  ) might say otherwise - It's the full whiteness of the patellae that made me think this, it's hard to tell how red the abdomen setae are, and how light the carapace is from the pics...

But yeah... I'd go with this so far....


----------



## Stu II (May 22, 2008)

Adam B Jones said:


> I'd say Nhandu coloratovillosus
> 
> That was my gut reaction from first glance, but better pictures (no offence  ) might say otherwise - It's the full whiteness of the patellae that made me think this, it's hard to tell how red the abdomen setae are, and how light the carapace is from the pics...
> 
> But yeah... I'd go with this so far....


No offence taken, at all. These are just a few photos I took on the spur of the moment on my phone. I'll try with a proper camera and some decent lighting, over the next couple of days.

Thanks for all the replies so far, but I'd be glad to get opinions from a few more people.


----------



## tarantulatez (Mar 3, 2011)

This was my N.coloratovillosus, note the carapace is very dark (black) and the colouration on the leg bands/stripes are like a cream colour.. I'll definitely go with it being N.chromatus.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would probably go chromatus aswell, some better pics as mentioned would help though


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

Unless it's something else? Just doesn't look nearly as red as my chromatus - how big is it?


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

tarantulatez said:


> This was my N.coloratovillosus, note the carapace is very dark (black) and the colouration on the leg bands/stripes are like a cream colour.. I'll definitely go with it being N.chromatus.
> 
> image


Yeah, know what you mean, it's more a drab white on coloratovillosus... Still doesn't look as vivid red on abdomen as my chromatus, and carapace is not as light coloured - although the tendon stripes are very vivid in the OP's spider - like chromatus, or perhaps something else? hybrid? young chromatus? hmmmm...

Edit - This is my chromatus....


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Adam B Jones said:


> Yeah, know what you mean, it's more a drab white on coloratovillosus... Still doesn't look as vivid red on abdomen as my chromatus, and carapace is not as light coloured - although the tendon stripes are very vivid in the OP's spider - like chromatus, or perhaps something else? hybrid? young chromatus? hmmmm...
> 
> Edit - This is my chromatus....
> 
> [URL=http://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p675/AdamBJones83/SAM_2424_zps04442e05.jpg]image[/URL]


I can never get a picture of mine. Runs off the second it senses me


----------



## Stu II (May 22, 2008)

Here's another photo I took last night, with a pint glass for scale. As you can see, she's a good size. I bought her a few years back as N. chromatus, but I'm not convinced. I'm thinking N. coloratovillosus. Weren't there light colour forms doing the rounds a number of years back?










I bought a juve chromatus many years ago (actually it was L. cristata, back then) and he was definitely coloratovillosus. If she is coloratovillosus, it will be a bit annoying to have it happen twice!

At the weekend, when I'm actually at home in the daylight, I'll try for some proper pics.


----------



## Stu II (May 22, 2008)

Over on the BTS forum, I have two votes for a chromatus/coloratovillosus hybrid. Glad it's not just me who's struggling with this one...


----------



## Curious jay (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree it looks hybridised, carapace looks to dark to be N. chromatus even the dark form shows differences to yours also looks to light to be N. coloratovillosus 

Light form N. chromatus
Nhandu chromatus Schmidt 2004, female [light form], Brazil - Tarantulas, Bird Spiders - Rick West, Arachnologist
Dark form N. chromatus
Nhandu chromatus Schmidt 2004, female [dark form], Brazil - Tarantulas, Bird Spiders - Rick West, Arachnologist
N. coloratovillosus
Nhandu coloratovillosus (Schmidt 1998), female, Brazil - Tarantulas, Bird Spiders - Rick West, Arachnologist
Nhandu coloratovillosus (Schmidt, 1998), female (smaller dark form), Brazil - Tarantulas, Bird Spiders - Rick West, Arachnologist

The setae on the legs looks alot like N. coloratovillosus and not at all like my N. chromatus.


Definatley something "off" with this one IMO.


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

Curious jay said:


> I agree it looks hybridised, carapace looks to dark to be N. chromatus even the dark form shows differences to yours also looks to light to be N. coloratovillosus
> 
> Light form N. chromatus
> Nhandu chromatus Schmidt 2004, female [light form], Brazil - Tarantulas, Bird Spiders - Rick West, Arachnologist
> ...


I agree - It's very fluffy/fuzzy - coloratovillosus
The carapace is not light nor black - chromatus/coloratovillosus
The tibia stripes are sharp and well defined, as are the patellae - chromatus
The setae on the abdomen are drab/dull red - colloratovillosus

Basically a cross between the two, possibly literally...

I'm keen to see a clear picture in natural daylight


----------



## Stu II (May 22, 2008)

Ok, I have some better photos:


----------



## DodgemGreaser (Nov 7, 2013)

No change in my opinion


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

It looks more like coloratovillosus than anything else - is there a light colour form of these? 

Either that or a hybrid chromatus/coloratovillosus...

It's just the light carapace and well defined tibial stripes that's getting me. Maybe I'm looking at it too hard now though....

Edit - the carapace looks quite fuzzy/hairy, which would point to coloratovillosus, or hybrid...

Edit 2 - If it was sold as chromatus, the slings likely came from someone who thought they had bred chromatus - which makes me think hybrid is more likely - It could even be 2nd generation hybrid or similar - ie. grandparent female colloratovillosus X grandparent male chromatus - parents chromatus X chromatus/coloratovillosus. 

Or any of the potentially huge combinations/generations etc...

hmmm, shame.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Adam B Jones said:


> It looks more like coloratovillosus than anything else - is there a light colour form of these?
> 
> Either that or a hybrid chromatus/coloratovillosus...
> 
> ...


there are indeed dark & light forms of coloratovillosus.


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> there are indeed dark & light forms of coloratovillosus.


Cheers 

The pictures I found of light colour form coloratovillosus have also got a dark carapace...


----------



## Stu II (May 22, 2008)

I'm starting to lean more towards a hybrid.


----------



## DodgemGreaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't care I just want to eat it


----------



## Stu II (May 22, 2008)

DodgemGreaser said:


> I don't care I just want to eat it


Not sure I fancy that myself....


----------



## tarantulatez (Mar 3, 2011)

Stu II said:


> Ok, I have some better photos:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


After seeing these better pics, i'm thinking chromatus/coloratovillosus hybrid :hmm:


----------



## Stu II (May 22, 2008)

That does seem to be the popular opinion. Does anyone have any definite diagnostic features to look out for?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Stu II said:


> That does seem to be the popular opinion. Does anyone have any definite diagnostic features to look out for?


I take it you have looked at the spermathecae? 

All this talk of hairs and lighter, darker etc - usually these are pretty variable taxonomic characters and not always that reliable.


----------



## Stu II (May 22, 2008)

GRB said:


> I take it you have looked at the spermathecae?
> 
> All this talk of hairs and lighter, darker etc - usually these are pretty variable taxonomic characters and not always that reliable.


I sexed her way back when, but I didn't have any reason to suspect she was anything but N chromatus at the time, so I didn't really take much notice of the spremathecae, apart from noting that they were present. I'll certainly have a look next time she moults.

I've had a look here, and they don't look too different to me. I think I'd struggle to tell them apart
Spermathecae Nhandu


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Stu II said:


> I sexed her way back when, but I didn't have any reason to suspect she was anything but N chromatus at the time, so I didn't really take much notice of the spremathecae, apart from noting that they were present. I'll certainly have a look next time she moults.
> 
> I've had a look here, and they don't look too different to me. I think I'd struggle to tell them apart
> Spermathecae Nhandu


Sadly I'm not much use here - I have only seen a few images of either species and perhaps this amounts to about 4 individuals each. Not really a decent sample. I do have a dead chromatus somewhere but have'nt dissected it yet. Assuming it's even female, I can't remember. 

You'd be better asking someone who's seen a lot more specimens than I have however.


----------



## Stu II (May 22, 2008)

Sorry to drag up an old thread, but she has now moulted. Any new ideas?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

I have an AF N coloratovillosus and yours looks vaguely similar especially if seen through a misty, steamed up window while squinting 

I'm going to go with the hybrid theory


----------



## Stu II (May 22, 2008)

PeterUK said:


> I have an AF N coloratovillosus and yours looks vaguely similar especially if seen through a misty, steamed up window while squinting
> 
> I'm going to go with the hybrid theory


I agree. Coloratovillosus has a black carapace and pale chelicerae. Chromatus should have a pale carapace and darker chelicerae. This has a sort of muddied, half-way house for both. Same goes for the leg markings. A shame really. Less attractive than either parent species.


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

Did you get a decent moult to check spermathecae? Maybe somebody might be able to help ID if you did...

Must admit, I'm still thinking hybrid...


----------

